# Uber removing people during accidents



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

I was rear-ended at 45 miles an hour I was at a dead stop contacted you about the accident Uber within seconds had a car they're removed my passenger and went on whatever they did and refuse to turn over the passengers information to my attorney so I don't know how Uber is removing people from scenes of accidents that's also a violation


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Why do you need passenger information? Especially in such a simple case as being rear ended. You just need the other driver's information. Case closed.


----------



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

I was seriously injured and the other party's insurance was giving me a hard time so we were trying to locate the passenger to see what her injuries were so that I could have had my job fix know I had to refinance my house to pay for a $43,000 jaw surgery so when you get to that point I sure hope you don't have anything negative to say

Let's not forget it is against the law to remove passengers from Vehicles when there is injury


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Homi said:


> I was seriously injured and the other party's insurance was giving me a hard time so we were trying to locate the passenger to see what her injuries were so that I could have had my job fix know I had to refinance my house to pay for a $43,000 jaw surgery so when you get to that point I sure hope you don't have anything negative to say
> 
> Let's not forget it is against the law to remove passengers from Vehicles when there is injury


Umm hmm.

So an actual Uber employee showed up in an Uber company car to pick up the passenger? Or did the passenger request a ride from the scene to continue on the trip? Sounds like paranoia here.

And it is absolutely not illegal for them to leave the scene if they were not driving, injuries or not.

Your attorney should have no problem obtaining the name of the passenger by contacting Uber. Whether or not they want to help you is their decision.


----------



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

I sure hope that you don't get yourself into a situation like this for someone to speak as Stern As You Are first of all my attorney hired two private investigators to try to find them the only way I could have gotten that information was to actually Sue Uber for that information so that tells me that you haven't been in a situation first of all second of all and in fact when I called Uber to let them know that I was in an accident Uber did send another car to pick up the passenger the passenger did not want to get into the other Uber car you are speaking about things that you were not there


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Homi said:


> I sure hope that you don't get yourself into a situation like this for someone to speak as Stern As You Are first of all my attorney hired two private investigators to try to find them the only way I could have gotten that information was to actually Sue Uber for that information so that tells me that you haven't been in a situation first of all second of all and in fact when I called Uber to let them know that I was in an accident Uber did send another car to pick up the passenger the passenger did not want to get into the other Uber car you are speaking about things that you were not there












Yeah, what do I know. I only had the same exact thing happen to me. Uber called me immediately. No car was sent to pick up my injured passenger. And was your passenger forced into the car? That would be an abduction.

Sorry, this one simply doesn't add up. If you were really in an accident, sorry to hear that. The rest sounds either totally bogus or just ill informed.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Where’s your lawyer, you shouldn’t be involved as an injured party. Rear ended any lawyer will take the case.


----------



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 307342
> 
> 
> Yeah, what do I know. I only had the same exact thing happen to me. Uber called me immediately. No car was sent to pick up my injured passenger. And was your passenger forced into the car? That would be an abduction.
> ...


I'm sorry to upset you but I can guarantee you none of it is bogus you are in Virginia I am in Florida obviously there's two separate state laws and now at this point I could care less what you have to say stop responding to s*** that you don't know about

Oh and I did notice to you never answer the question if you had commercial insurance or not


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Homi said:


> I'm sorry to upset you but I can guarantee you none of it is bogus you are in Virginia I am in Florida obviously there's two separate state laws and now at this point I could care less what you have to say stop responding to s*** that you don't know about


Okie dokie. So provide me with the law stating that leaving the scene of an accident if you are a passenger is illegal?

You posted a story that doesn't add up on the forum. Don't be surprised when people question it. What do you hope to gain here?



Homi said:


> Oh and I did notice to you never answer the question if you had commercial insurance or not


Um, where did you ask me that? In any event, it's irrelevant. A passenger is free to leave the scene if they want to, just as they are free to refuse to enter another vehicle that arrives.

What do you hope to accomplish here?


----------



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

Again you haven't answered if you have ride share commercial policies. And if you do why don't you show me I don't have to prove anything to you you personally can Google Florida Statutes and you can read it right there yourself you're attacking me we all know when we all should be banding together



Benjamin M said:


> Okie dokie. So provide me with the law stating that leaving the scene of an accident if you are a passenger is illegal?
> 
> You posted a story that doesn't add up on the forum. Don't be surprised when people question it. What do you hope to gain here?
> 
> ...


What are you trying to get out of this to irritate people this is a forum for people to have complaints now you want all this proof and all of this and all of that I'll get all of that for you and I will be happy to post all of that just so I can sit and watch you eat crow now the best dish served is 1 cold


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Homi said:


> Again you haven't answered if you have ride share commercial policies. And if you do why don't you show me I don't have to prove anything to you you personally can Google Florida Statutes and you can read it right there yourself you're attacking me we all know when we all should be banding together


I actually did try to Google for anything stating that it is illegal for a passenger to leave the scene of an accident in Florida. Naturally, since that makes zero sense, I couldn't find anything.

I never saw anything about insurance. I have a Rideshare provision on my insurance. Do you have commercial insurance? If so, awesome! That should help!

Again, don't be surprised to be questioned about such a story, especially under Complaints, with nothing of substance to back up the claims.

Welcome to the forum, drive safely!



Homi said:


> Again you haven't answered if you have ride share commercial policies. And if you do why don't you show me I don't have to prove anything to you you personally can Google Florida Statutes and you can read it right there yourself you're attacking me we all know when we all should be banding together
> 
> 
> What are you trying to get out of this to irritate people this is a forum for people to have complaints now you want all this proof and all of this and all of that I'll get all of that for you and I will be happy to post all of that just so I can sit and watch you eat crow now the best dish served is 1 cold


Wow, you're way off base here. Relax. Deep breath.

You made statements that make no sense, including that it's illegal for a passenger to leave, that Uber sent a car without one being requested, that your passenger entered said car without wanting to (aka, against their will), and that you have to sue in order to be put in contact with the passenger.

Absolutely none of this makes sense. So calm down if someone points that out.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

Well Benjamin I have you saved here so when I get all my paperwork together and I can show you and prove to you how everything went down with that situation. But you will owe me an apology this form is the same as any other social media anytime someone has something to say other people have to attack and try to knock them down just read every one of your replies and they are all nasty and they all have something negative to say to knock someone down because you don't believe what has happened because you don't believe I'm here it was me facts are facts and when I find those papers I'll post them Crow Crow Crow


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Homi said:


> Well Benjamin I have you saved here so when I get all my paperwork together and I can show you and prove to you how everything went down with that situation. But you will owe me an apology this form is the same as any other social media anytime someone has something to say other people have to attack and try to knock them down just read every one of your replies and they are all nasty and they all have something negative to say to knock someone down because you don't believe what has happened because you don't believe I'm here it was me facts are facts and when I find those papers I'll post them Crow Crow Crow


Clearly you don't know me as well as most do on here. But whatever you say. If it makes you feel better to accuse me of being nasty, so be it.

Looking at your threads, it appears that you post a topic and then immediately tear into any opposing views. That's not going to work very well. Not sure if you are an antagonist or just sensitive.

Anyway, coffee time.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Homi said:


> Well Benjamin I have you saved here so when I get all my paperwork together and I can show you and prove to you how everything went down with that situation. But you will owe me an apology this form is the same as any other social media anytime someone has something to say other people have to attack and try to knock them down just read every one of your replies and they are all nasty and they all have something negative to say to knock someone down because you don't believe what has happened because you don't believe I'm here it was me facts are facts and when I find those papers I'll post them Crow Crow Crow


Do not post any paperwork or anymore details of the accident on ANY social media or public platform. If you are suing you will ruin your case. I too was rear ended last year. The pax called another uber on his own and left. He did give a statement to the police before he left. Doesn't matter. As a current person who is suing the driver who rear ended me, and I have a good lawyer, I will pass on his advice to you. Do not discus your case in detail with anyone but an attorney. Do not post any documents or pictures. Do not discuss any injuries or activities with anyone. You don't want to blow your whole case just to prove someone wrong on the internet.


----------



## Homi (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you I appreciate that I have blocked him and reported him I do believe Benjamin is a Uber employee I think there's several Uber employees on here posing as drivers because I don't understand how you make a statement and then everyone attacks you when we're all supposed to be like one here


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Do not post any paperwork or anymore details of the accident on ANY social media or public platform. If you are suing you will ruin your case. I too was rear ended last year. The pax called another uber on his own and left. He did give a statement to the police before he left. Doesn't matter. As a current person who is suing the driver who rear ended me, and I have a good lawyer, I will pass on his advice to you. Do not discus your case in detail with anyone but an attorney. Do not post any documents or pictures. Do not discuss any injuries or activities with anyone. You don't want to blow your whole case just to prove someone wrong on the internet.


Agreed and I really don't care. Curious about this statute he mentioned, though. And it sounds like Uber is abducting people now! 



Homi said:


> Thank you I appreciate that I have blocked him and reported him I do believe Benjamin is a Uber employee I think there's several Uber employees on here posing as drivers because I don't understand how you make a statement and then everyone attacks you when we're all supposed to be like one here


Oh come on ? Really???

Yikes


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

One possible reason I can think of to need to contact the passenger is if the thing goes to court and the passenger is his only witness.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Homi said:


> Thank you I appreciate that I have blocked him and reported him I do believe Benjamin is a Uber employee I think there's several Uber employees on here posing as drivers because I don't understand how you make a statement and then everyone attacks you when we're all supposed to be like one here


I'm not saying Benjamin is an Uber employee, but this is a public site and yes, Uber and Lyft does read these forums. Some actually do come to troll. Likewise I'm sure with your picture as your avatar, Uber, the other driver's attorney or insurance adjuster may stumble across this thread and identify you've submitted photos of your injuries. Again..... You should not be discussing this in detail publicly.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm not saying Benjamin is an Uber employee


Benjamin *wishes *he was an Uber employee! Benjamin can't afford gas to drive right now because Benjamin actually ate dinner last night and enjoyed some beer. Benjamin will be driving for hours this week to pay for his car that Benjamin uses 99% for driving Uber and Lyft.

Benjamin is sad now


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Benjamin *wishes *he was an Uber employee! Benjamin can't afford gas to drive right now because Benjamin actually ate dinner last night and enjoyed some beer. Benjamin will be driving for hours this week to pay for his car that Benjamin uses 99% for driving Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Benjamin is sad now :frown:


Benjamin needs a hug...!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mmn said:


> Benjamin needs a hug...!


Got one yesterday actually! ? See my post "Camille." Still smiling ☺


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Benjamin *wishes *he was an Uber employee! Benjamin can't afford gas to drive right now because Benjamin actually ate dinner last night and enjoyed some beer. Benjamin will be driving for hours this week to pay for his car that Benjamin uses 99% for driving Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Benjamin is sad now :frown:


This made me laugh so hard because sadly I can relate. Hope Benjamin gets some good money coming in and his customers tip (rare for Uber I know).

To the OP, I highly doubt Benjamin is an Uber employee. If he were, he'd be tooting how great Uber is and how much money drivers make. The guy can't even afford gas. which describes a driver perfectly. Been there, done that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This made me laugh so hard because sadly I can relate. Hope Benjamin gets some good money coming in and his customers tip (rare for Uber I know).
> 
> To the OP, I highly doubt Benjamin is an Uber employee. If he were,he'd be tooting how great Uber is and how much money drivers make. The guy can't even afford gas.which describes a driver perfectly. Been there, done that.


Read my stories. Loving driving but the struggle is real.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Read my stories. Loving driving but the struggle is real. :smiles:


I do Eats and other food gigs, but thinking of doing rideshare. Doesn't matter whether it's food or people, the struggle is real for all drivers. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I do Eats and other food gigs, but thinking of doing rideshare. Doesn't matter whether it's food or people, the struggle is real for all drivers. ?


I'm the opposite. I've done four or five deliveries. Need the people. But maybe I'll try again today or tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sorry, but couldn't help it:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My favorite George. I think it was The Summer of George.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My favorite George. I think it was The Summer of George.
> 
> View attachment 307372


OMG. Genius.

I have to watch this again, whole series on Hulu. I was on a Married with Children binge for a while. Al is my hero. ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Al is awesome!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Al is my Dad....seriously. I thought the show creator knew my dad and stole his personality for the show.

My dad is an Italian from Brooklyn so you can imagine.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Al is awesome!


My favorite episode was when Kelly had a fancy car that had to be returned. She crashes it through the garage and calls from the car phone.

"Are you okay pumpkin? Good.." <grabs baseball bat> ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I love how no other Dodge before had gotten to 99,999 miles. Not sure why but that was the most memorable episode for me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I love how no other Dodge before had gotten to 99,999 miles. Not sure why but that was the most memorable episode for me. :smiles:


YES! That episode ruled! ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And I just bought a Chrysler. Hoping this prettier Dodge makes it past that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> And I just bought a Chrysler. Hoping this prettier Dodge makes it past that. :smiles:


Had a 2006 Chrysler Sebring V6, around 200k. Sat for about a year, wires chewed up including my brakes (that was a true Al Bundy moment ?).

Dropped around $1.5k into it, LOVED driving it again. Started Uber and had to drive my 2012 Civic. Totalled (photo in this thread) soon after starting full time. About a month later, my wife totalled the Sebring. 

Really can't say anything bad about the car. It was a fleet vehicle. Only major repairs were due to my own neglect.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another great Seinfeld episode is Serenity Now episode.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My favorite George. I think it was The Summer of George.
> 
> View attachment 307372


I have a sign in my ride that says "all tips donated to the Human fund"!

If they fall for it, is it really my fault?????


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

What was this thread about again?...!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mmn said:


> What was this thread about again?...!


Exactly what I was just thinking about ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mmn said:


> What was this thread about again?...!


If shit goes South, get your rider's info before they run away. Also works for anyone else in the vicinity who saw what happened.

Much better than ranting to the interwebs that you can't contact your witnesses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> If shit goes South, get your rider's info before they run away. Also works for anyone else in the vicinity who saw what happened.
> 
> Much better than ranting to the interwebs that you can't contact your witnesses.


I've said it ten thousand times - DASH CAM!

Mine was rolling when I was rear ended. Showed that I was stopped waiting for oncoming traffic to clear to turn left, blinker on. But law enforcement wasn't interested because it was obvious that the other driver was at fault and she admitted she was distracted and maybe speeding.

My pax was briefly interviewed but didn't see what happened, buried in her phone. Taken by EMS with whiplash. Zero tolerance policy for unrestrained passengers in my car now.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Benjamin *wishes *he was an Uber employee! Benjamin can't afford gas to drive right now because Benjamin actually ate dinner last night and enjoyed some beer. Benjamin will be driving for hours this week to pay for his car that Benjamin uses 99% for driving Uber and Lyft.


I am an even bigger and more important Uber employee than Benjamin.
After I'm finished reading through this forum I will use my authority to take Ben's keys. I will personally delete his account from our system AND his phone.


Homi said:


> What are you trying to get out of this to irritate people this is a forum for people to have complaints now you want all this proof and all of this and all of that I'll get all of that for you and I will be happy to post all of that just so I can sit and watch you eat crow now the best dish served is 1 cold


I know they don't have commas in Florida.
I'll give you one of mine.
(,)


Homi said:


> we're all supposed to be like one here


I'm praying to any god that will listen that this isn't true.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Homi said:


> Again you haven't answered if you have ride share commercial policies. And if you do why don't you show me I don't have to prove anything to you you personally can Google Florida Statutes and you can read it right there yourself you're attacking me we all know when we all should be banding together
> 
> 
> What are you trying to get out of this to irritate people this is a forum for people to have complaints now you want all this proof and all of this and all of that I'll get all of that for you and I will be happy to post all of that just so I can sit and watch you eat crow now the best dish served is 1 cold


The pax probably ordered the new ride...I would


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> I am an even bigger and more important Uber employee than Benjamin.
> After I'm finished reading through this forum I will use my authority to take Ben's keys and I will personally delete his account from our system and his phone.


Oh no! ? Can I at least keep my Uber Employee key chain? I reached my goal of not being able to speak English whenever someone complained ?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Where's your lawyer, you shouldn't be involved as an injured party. Rear ended any lawyer will take the case.


Rear ended = ez payday


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Rear ended = ez payday


My car was pushing 200k. But I took excellent care of it. Received over half of what I paid new for it in 2012 because of that, upgraded to a sweet 2018 Civic EX. 

Other driver had State Farm, they were awesome!


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh no! ? Can I at least keep my Uber Employee key chain? I reached my goal of not being able to speak English whenever someone complained ?


Yeeeaahhh we're gonna need that key chain back. You can keep the English. It's fairly obvious that we have no use for it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> Yeeeaahhh we're gonna need that key chain back. You can keep the English, we obviously have no use for it.


? I'm taking my damn stapler!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

If you do in fact have a lawyer, they will get the Waybill information from Uber with a simple call, or letter which takes more time. But lawyer's have a way of getting people to give them what the need/want.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I love how no other Dodge before had gotten to 99,999 miles. Not sure why but that was the most memorable episode for me. :smiles:


And Al's Dodge was actually a 1972 Plymouth Duster. Not sure why they went that route but it'll forever be called a Dodge by MWC viewers. Watching Kelly grow up was fun. She turned into quite a good comedic actress.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> And Al's Dodge was actually a 1972 Plymouth Duster. Not sure why they went that route but it'll forever be called a Dodge by MWC viewers. Watching Kelly grow up was fun. She turned into quite a good comedic actress.


Fun fact, Marcy D'Arcy, played by Amanda Bearse, was one of the first well known TV celebrities to "come out." She has praised her costars and the show's production staff for their love and warm welcome.

Peggy Bundy (Katey Sagal) probably has had the most successful career after the show. Futurama (voice of Leela) and Sons of Anarchy being her best roles.

Awesome show, ahead of its time, with a perfect cast.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

OP should seriously invest in some punctuation


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Benjamin *wishes *he was an Uber employee! Benjamin can't afford gas to drive right now because Benjamin actually ate dinner last night and enjoyed some beer. Benjamin will be driving for hours this week to pay for his car that Benjamin uses 99% for driving Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Benjamin is sad now :frown:


Benjamin hurt new members soft heart and got offended. Benjamin is a bad person!!!

LOOOLLL

Me after reading this thread:


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Homi said:


> I do believe Benjamin is a Uber employee


I've been thinking the same thing since I joined UP.



Invisible said:


> If he were, he'd be tooting how great Uber is


He does, in other posts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> I've been thinking the same thing since I joined UP.
> 
> 
> He does, in other posts.


I am a driver for Uber and Lyft. Apparently finding enjoyment and fulfillment in driving is abnormal, that's sad.

What proof would you like? I actually appeared in the local paper when I started, trying to get rideshare going in a rural Virginia town where I lived until November. Not sure if I want to trust my full name with some of the people here but my name is Benjamin M something and my photo is my profile


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I am a driver for Uber and Lyft. Apparently finding enjoyment and fulfillment in driving is abnormal, that's sad.
> 
> What proof would you like? I actually appeared in the local paper when I started, trying to get rideshare going in a rural Virginia town where I lived until November. Not sure if I want to trust my full name with some of the people here but my name is Benjamin M something and my photo is my profile


Post a "thumbs up" picture of yourself ......complete the Uber employee image. I dare ya :biggrin::roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Post a "thumbs up" picture of yourself ......complete the Uber employee image. I dare ya :biggrin::roflmao:


I actually tried to capture a screenshot of my bank balance, damn security restrictions ?

Yes, DEFINITELY an Uber employee. So busted! ? 













 ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alot of other drivers on this forum boast about their earnings sometimes. But I doubt they’re Uber employees. The only one who is obviously an Uber employee is Endemplan (not sure if I spelled it correctly).


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I actually tried to capture a screenshot of my bank balance, damn security restrictions ?
> 
> Yes, DEFINITELY an Uber employee. So busted! ?
> View attachment 308027
> ...


The way you're holding your phone suggests that you are indeed an Uber employee.
The highly questionable distance of the sticker and your window frame proves you're upper management.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Alot of other drivers on this forum boast about their earnings sometimes. But I doubt they're Uber employees. The only one who is obviously an Uber employee is Endemplan (not sure if I spelled it correctly).


Yeah I've never boasted about earnings. Just enjoy driving and sharing my experiences here.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah I've never boasted about earnings. Just enjoy driving and sharing my experiences here. :smiles:


I was trying to quote what the guy said, but wasn't working when I posted last comment.

I know you're not an Uber employee because I am. That's why lately I tell delivery drivers how Doordash steals from drivers because I'm trying to get them to Uber. ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey Ben?

Can you get me a few more pings. 

Thanks in advance. 

And, while you’re at it, a date with a super model would be nice too! Doesn’t have to be a current super model, but under 40?

And winning lottery numbers?

World peace would be sweat too, but do the other things first, then world peace. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

When I got backed into, the police took so long to come that my passengers left and came back. I pointed them out to the policeman, but he didn't take any of their info. 

I'm surprised those passengers left. I'd think they would want to be checked out by a paramedic and figure out how to sue someone before they left.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> When I got backed into, the police took so long to come that my passengers left and came back. I pointed them out to the policeman, but he didn't take any of their info.
> 
> I'm surprised those passengers left. I'd think they would want to be checked out by a paramedic and figure out how to sue someone before they left.


I actually saw this on LivePD once. Some people just don't want to be involved.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

If a dark van pulls up next to you while walking , run


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Homi said:


> I was rear-ended at 45 miles an hour I was at a dead stop contacted you about the accident Uber within seconds had a car they're removed my passenger


I've never had this, although it'd be a great new app feature. Have an annoying drunk or back seat driver etc? Just phone Uber and they come and remove the offender. That'd get my vote. It'd be way better than Uber navigation, the pax rating screen and other useless app features.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Homi said:


> I was rear-ended at 45 miles an hour I was at a dead stop contacted you about the accident Uber within seconds had a car they're removed my passenger and went on whatever they did and refuse to turn over the passengers information to my attorney so I don't know how Uber is removing people from scenes of accidents that's also a violation


Is a lawsuit involved in which you need them as a witness? What is the actual basis for needing their information.... If the reason is valid a simple subpoena will do the trick.... Hell tell me what district court and I'll write it up for you.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 307342
> 
> 
> Yeah, what do I know. I only had the same exact thing happen to me. Uber called me immediately. No car was sent to pick up my injured passenger. And was your passenger forced into the car? That would be an abduction.
> ...


Are you saying that Uber contacted you after you were rear-ended? You did not contact them first? They immediately called you to see what was happening?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverA1 said:


> Are you saying that Uber contacted you after you were rear-ended? You did not contact them first? They immediately called you to see what was happening?


Yep! Within about three minutes. They said that they detected an accident. How, don't know. Could have been G force sensors on my phone or an unusual stop, likely the former.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep! Within about three minutes. They said that they detected an accident. How, don't know. Could have been G force sensors on my phone or an unusual stop, likely the former.


Well, I'm new to this forum, as you can see. I found it some months ago when I was searching for info before becoming a driver. Anyway, I strictly do deliveries and someone rear-ended me on the lot. It's illegal to leave the scene of an accident, and although I don't want to post specifics because of privacy issues I did contact law enforcement and my insurance company and waited on the lot where it occurred. I also contacted Uber but they did not respond, so I called them again. They acted as if they knew nothing about it and to top it off, the merchant gave me a negative rating because I was still on the lot waiting for the police. It was a private lot but the officer dd say that leaving without verifying certain info was illegal (the other vehicle did leave before the police showed up even though they did admit to me that they were at fault).

Why does Uber not offer help in such instances but side with the merchants? I have not had any accidents and have a good record. The only accident I have suffered is this one but I was not at fault, the other vehicle was. Why would Uber side with the merchant even after I called them to tell them what happened (which essentially was also asking Uber for help regarding what to do with items as a result of the accient)?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverA1 said:


> Well, I'm new to this forum, as you can see. I found it some months ago when I was searching for info before becoming a driver. Anyway, I strictly do deliveries and someone rear-ended me on the lot. It's illegal to leave the scene of an accident, and although I don't want to post specifics because of privacy issues I did contact law enforcement and my insurance company and waited on the lot where it occurred. I also contacted Uber but they did not respond, so I called them again. They acted as if they knew nothing about it and to top it off, the merchant gave me a negative rating because I was still on the lot waiting for the police. It was a private lot but the officer dd say that leaving without verifying certain info was illegal (the other vehicle did leave before the police showed up even though they did admit to me that they were at fault).
> 
> Why does Uber not offer help in such instances but side with the merchants? I have not had any accidents and have a good record. The only accident I have suffered is this one but I was not at fault, the other vehicle was. Why would Uber side with the merchant even after I called them to tell them what happened (which essentially was also asking Uber for help regarding what to do with items as a result of the accient)? :frown::frown::frown:


I was transporting a passenger at the time and have only done a handful of EATS trips, so our situations were very different.

I was immediately contacted by the safety team, followed up with the critical incident team (my passenger was injured), and spoke with an agent of Uber's insurance company (James River Insurance).

I had to initiate the follow up calls with Uber corporate but they likely would have been in touch anyway. James River contacted me the day after. I also called my personal insurance provider (family friend, mainly to tell him that I am okay - I have a ride share endorsement) and spoke briefly with a local attorney (CYA, even though I wasn't at fault).

A person in your car vs food, eh I imagine it's handled differently.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was transportation a passenger at the time and have only done a handful of EATS trips, so our situations were very different.
> 
> I was immediately contacted by the safety team, followed up with the critical incident team (my passenger was injured), and spoke with an agent of Uber's insurance company (James River Insurance).
> 
> ...


Still, it hurts; you do what you are supposed to and still get punished. What adds to the insult is that Uber sided with the merchant in that they allowed the negative rating knowing full well that I contacted them about the issue and sought their assistance. Uber does not care about drivers, only the customers and shareholders. The company's mindset is psychopathic which, in fact, makes it evil. Sadly, most companies are psychopathic which does not bode well for anyone. But in this particular case, what protections do Uber drivers really have?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Homi said:


> I was rear-ended at 45 miles an hour I was at a dead stop contacted you about the accident Uber within seconds had a car they're removed my passenger and went on whatever they did and refuse to turn over the passengers information to my attorney so I don't know how Uber is removing people from scenes of accidents that's also a violation


-------------------
Your attorney will legally get the pax name. You do not have to do it. It is part of discovery for the court hearing. 
Let your attorney do his job. The court may very well determine that Uber is in violation by removing a witness.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> Your attorney will legally get the pax name. You do not have to do it. It is part of discovery for the court hearing.
> Let your attorney do his job. The court may very well determine that Uber is in violation by removing a witness.


I am leaning strongly to the side of being a troll account based on his other posts, all in the same day. He blocked me saying that he thinks I'm an Uber employee after I questioned things and shared my story.



DriverA1 said:


> Still, it hurts; you do what you are supposed to and still get punished. What adds to the insult is that Uber sided with the merchant in that they allowed the negative rating knowing full well that I contacted them about the issue and sought their assistance. Uber does not care about drivers, only the customers and shareholders. The company's mindset is psychopathic which, in fact, makes it evil. Sadly, most companies are psychopathic which does not bode well for anyone. But in this particular case, what protections do Uber drivers really have?


Without real specific details, and my lack of experience doing deliveries, I can't really say much.

On a personal level, I've always done well with honesty and courtesy. I have never argued with police (quite the opposite) and deescalate situations. Not saying that you didn't do these things, just how I've managed to get by in life.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Benjamin M,

Well, I was the one who stayed on the scene and politely talk to the police that is how I was raised.  My disappointment is with Uber and how they treat their drivers. To be honest with you, this saddens and concerns me. Uber Eats is a relatively safe way to earn extra money and I enjoy setting my own hours, but if they do not care about the welfare of their drivers, how secure is it? What if a merchant rates me negatively in the future for things beyond my control? If my rating dips too low, that would put me on the sidelines. People should treat one another better, things like this are not right.

Well, I'm going to try to refrain from posting too frequently; after all, I only officially registered with this forum this afternoon.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverA1 said:


> Well, I'm going to try to refrain from posting too frequently; after all, I only officially registered with this forum this afternoon.


Post here often, please! And welcome to UP 

Were you deactivated by Uber? If so, there are plenty of alternative options out there. This forum covers them as well, explore.

Sorry to hear that you had a tough time. Also glad to hear that your momma raised you right, as did mine ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I am leaning strongly to the side of being a troll account based on his other posts, all in the same day. He blocked me saying that he thinks I'm an Uber employee after I questioned things....


^^^^ This. All day.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Homi said:


> I was rear-ended at 45 miles an hour I was at a dead stop contacted you about the accident Uber within seconds had a car they're removed my passenger and went on whatever they did and refuse to turn over the passengers information to my attorney so I don't know how Uber is removing people from scenes of accidents that's also a violation


Im sorry for your troubles. Pleas do yourself a favor and listen to "Lissetti" 
Good luck


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Im sorry for your troubles. Pleas do yourself a favor and listen to "Lissetti"
> Good luck


99% sure this is trolling. This is an older post.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 99% sure this is trolling. This is an older post.


I tend to agree with you but it got my softer side with $43k mortgage to fix his jaws !!??
I know for certain that you ARE NOT an uber employee or spy the way you responded to my post "what your avatar means." It was an honest deep from heart answer.

I just can't believe someone in litigation and surely has an ambulance chaser to come out and argue with other members about the case. Hence, i found Lissetti's advice to be useful for all those members discussing their legal case in a forum. Either is a troll or not a thoughtful person.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I tend to agree with you but it got my softer side with $43k mortgage to fix his jaws !!??
> I know for certain that you ARE NOT an uber employee or spy the way you responded to my post "what your avatar means." It was an honest deep from heart answer.
> 
> I just can't believe someone in litigation and surely has an ambulance chaser to come out and argue with other members about the case. Hence, i found Lissetti's advice to be useful for all those members discussing their legal case in a forum. Either is a troll or not a thoughtful person.


Thanks.  My reactions to this guy landed me a chat with Lissetti and some of my posts were removed on another thread he created. And yes, her advice was great.

Somewhere in this thread is a video titled "Uber employee, eh?" that hopefully you will find amusing


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks. :smiles: My reactions to this guy landed me a chat with Lissetti and some of my posts were removed on another thread he created. And yes, her advice was great.
> 
> Somewhere in this thread is a video titled "Uber employee, eh?" that hopefully you will find amusing :wink:


Benjamin, most, if not all members know you're our fellow driver and we do appreciate your valuable and insightful comments. Some people, in this case a troll, tries to stir up the forum and get a gig off a 5 page response. Thank you for standing your ground and deflected every single response with reason and logic. Good for you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Benjamin, most, if not all members know you're our fellow driver and we do appreciate your valuable and insightful comments. Some people, in this case a troll, tries to stir up the forum and get a gig off a 5 page response. Thank you for standing your ground and deflected every single response with reason and logic. Good for you.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks for the kind words :smiles:


Oh, BTW, could you send some good pings my way. ???

I'm laughing so hard my wife is asking from the other room "what are you laughing at? New female rider??"

I was in forum correction facility (banned) for more than a week. I truly missed you all, especially those with great humor. Someone in this thread posted that joke and i just couldn't stop laughing. I'm happy to be back?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Oh, BTW, could you send some good pings my way. ???
> 
> I'm laughing so hard my wife is asking from the other room "what are you laughing at? New female rider??"
> 
> I was in forum correction facility (banned) for more than a week. I truly missed you all, especially those with great humor. Someone in this thread posted that joke and i just couldn't stop laughing. I'm happy to be back?


Glad that I could be of some comedic relief ?

And welcome back, glad to have you here! 

Tom Oldman,

It has come to our attention at Uber that you were a naughty boy on our company's forum.

We have a zero tolerance policy regarding bad behavior on the internet. Thus we have decided to deactivate your account. This is non negotiable.

Yours truly, 
Ben

Oh crap, wrong screen! Disregard...


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Glad that I could be of some comedic relief ?
> 
> And welcome back, glad to have you here! :smiles:


Thank you, one of my all time favorite bands is Dire straits (yes I'm old) and one of their.best songs ever is "Brothers in Arms"
That's how I feel.about all of you my brothers and sisters fellow rideshare drivers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Thank you, one of my all time favorite bands is Dire straits (yes I'm old) and one of their.best songs ever is "Brothers in Arms"
> That's how I feel.about all of you my brothers and sisters fellow rideshare drivers.


That's how I felt when I first came here. Sadly, that was met with ridicule.

We're all on the same team. And this gig is about providing a service to the community. I feel badly for those that forget this, instead filling their hearts with animosity toward the company that pays them and the people that create the demand for their services.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Benjamin M.

Thanks for the welcome. As for your question: no, I have not been deactivated, but I'm growing more wary of Uber now. The majority of my merchant reps have been positive but there have been 2 negatives; the first happened because of a spilled drink about the fast food restaurant with the golden arches and the second was today. As for the former, the restaurant did not give me a cup holder and I had a large bag to carry, too. I spilled 1/8 of the smoothie on my way to my car, and immediately went back inside and said that I wanted to buy a smoothie to replace the one that spilled - and I showed them the cup. The server at the counter went around to the back and conferred with someone, then came back to the front and filled another cup.

I then started to hand over money, but the server refused the payment and said it was all right. I still offered to pay for the replacement but the server refused, so I headed on to the customer and thought the delivery was a success, but that very day I got my first negative from a merchant and I knew it was the hamburger restaurant from which I had picked up my last delivery of the day. I was ready to pay for it and take the financial loss, so they did not have to do that. Then the incident of today, so it's 2 negatives against 8 positives. Yet, the way Uber behaved in this afternoon's incident, I think they are untrustworthy and only concerned about their customers and shareholders.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverA1 said:


> @Benjamin M.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. As for your question: no, I have not been deactivated, but I'm growing more wary of Uber now. The majority of my merchant reps have been positive but there have been 2 negatives; the first happened because of a spilled drink about the fast food restaurant with the golden arches and the second was today. As for the former, the restaurant did not give me a cup holder and I had a large bag to carry, too. I spilled 1/8 of the smoothie on my way to my car, and immediately went back inside and said that I wanted to buy a smoothie to replace the one that spilled - and I showed them the cup. The server at the counter went around to the back and conferred with someone, then came back to the front and filled another cup.
> 
> I then started to hand over money, but the server refused the payment and said it was all right. I still offered to pay for the replacement but the server refused, so I headed on to the customer and thought the delivery was a success, but that very day I got my first negative from a merchant and I knew it was the hamburger restaurant from which I had picked up my last delivery of the day. I was ready to pay for it and take the financial loss, so they did not have to do that. Then the incident of today, so it's 2 negatives against 8 positives. Yet, the way Uber behaved in this afternoon's incident, I think they are untrustworthy and only concerned about their customers and shareholders.


First of all, you are clearly intelligent due to your articulate writing, sentence structure and punctuation. Why is that such a big deal these days? Kind of sad, really.

Because you are obviously an intelligent individual, what are you doing messing with the likes of Uber?

I'm a pretty smart guy myself and I prefer moving people around over food any day. Is there a reason that you are sticking with food delivery?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Homi said:


> I was rear-ended at 45 miles an hour I was at a dead stop contacted you about the accident Uber within seconds had a car they're removed my passenger and went on whatever they did and refuse to turn over the passengers information to my attorney so I don't know how Uber is removing people from scenes of accidents that's also a violation


.
I ALSO HAVE HEAR STORIES OF UBER " "Removing People" !


Homi said:


> Thank you I appreciate that I have blocked him and reported him I do believe Benjamin is a Uber employee I think there's several Uber employees on here posing as drivers because I don't understand how you make a statement and then everyone attacks you when we're all supposed to be like one here


I Also have heard of Uber Removing People !


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Benjamin M,

Contrary to what a lot of people may believe, intelligence and education do not guarantee financial stability; if you go to youtube, you can find numerous examples of college graduates who are unemployed or unemployed. In fact, a lot of grads are not even working in fields that they majored in.

There is a story about a lawyer working at a coffee shop, folks may snicker because lawyers tend to rake in millions in lucrative areas such as accidental injury, corporate finance and class action lawsuits, but the attorney/coffee shop employee is an example of the harsh realities facing college grads.

There's also the matter of funding research projects at universities; a friend had planned to raise his family in the US but the professor running the lab was unable to secure additional funding for projects needed to keep his lab running so everyone was scattered to the four corners of the earth (my friend went back to Korea and got a job working at an auto plant even though his doctorate is in water science).

We work where we can, you see.

@Benjamin M,

I prefer food delivery to ridesharing because it's relatively safe; having a rude or belligerent food customer is much better than a violent passenger.

:smiles:


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was transporting a passenger at the time and have only done a handful of EATS trips, so our situations were very different.
> 
> I was immediately contacted by the safety team, followed up with the critical incident team (my passenger was injured), and spoke with an agent of Uber's insurance company (James River Insurance).
> 
> ...


@Benjamin M,

*So, Uber had an insurance agent contact you after the accident? Was it an adjuster, if you don't mind my asking? *

Like I said in my original post, I don't want to go into specifics for privacy reasons, but I have been pushing this with Uber because I want something done about it, and now they want to have an adjuster talk to me, but I'm already talking to the insurance adjuster of the vehicle that rear-ended me. The concern that I have is that Uber not place the fault on me when I was not responsible for what happened to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverA1 said:


> @Benjamin M,
> 
> *So, Uber had an insurance agent contact you after the accident? Was it an adjuster, if you don't mind my asking? *
> 
> ...


Yes, I was contacted by an agent from James River Insurance (Uber's insurance) and completed a statement. I expressed my concerns because I was already working with the other driver's insurance company but they assured me that it was just a formality. Didn't have any problems.

I had a police report stating that I was not at fault. I can't remember, were police involved in your case?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I was in forum correction facility (banned) for more than a week


Welcome back. While I wasn't officially in the correctional facility for that thread, I gave myself a time out after my flag. But I could only last a day because some responses on this forum are hilarious! And I need something to do as I wait for a ping.

I later learned how common it is on the forum with getting flagged. It's a rite of passage. If I'm flagged again and sent away from here, remember Invisible was here. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Welcome back. While I wasn't officially in the correctional facility for that thread, I gave myself a time out after my flag. But I could only last a day because some responses on this forum are hilarious! And I need something to do as I wait for a ping.
> 
> I later learned how common it is on the forum with getting flagged. It's a rite of passage. If I'm flagged again and sent away from here, remember Invisible was here. ?


So the two of you got in trouble over this thread?? I received a warning, mostly from another thread this guy started.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So the two of you got in trouble over this thread?? I received a warning, mostly from another thread this guy started.


Yep, as did others. But a nice member @amazinghl was nice enough to point out on a thread I started how it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yep, as did others. But a nice member @amazinghl was nice enough to point out on a thread I started how it wasn't a big deal.


Okay, so rather than go after established members here for reacting to someone new that is clearly interested in creating drama (several threads), why not just give the guy the boot?!

Doesn't make a lick of sense, UP.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yep, as did others. But a nice member @amazinghl was nice enough to point out on a thread I started how it wasn't a big deal.


I feel like I'm not excerising my free speech right enough if I don't get warned.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I feel like I'm not excerising my free speech right enough if I don't get warned.


There's really no rhyme nor reason behind what I see people get warned about. Mods jumping into conversations encouraging questionable behavior for drivers, trolls sliding by while "well-known" members get attacked for standing their ground.

Oh well. I have already shared my thoughts and provided suggestions.

Also, this guy blocked me. Is he still active on here?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Okay, so rather than go after established members here for reacting to someone new that is clearly interested in creating drama (several threads), why not just give the guy the boot?!
> 
> Doesn't make a lick of sense, UP.


I think you misunderstood, my response that gave me a ? was on a different thread. I won't incriminate myself more by nothing more.

Remember the new rules of life, can't offend anyone, even if you're right and haven't done anything wrong. Play nice in the sandbox, even with the guy you think is troll. ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Also, this guy blocked me. Is he still active on here?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> can't offend anyone.


He offended me terribly. I should have ignored his trolling, though. Curious if any action was taken against him.

Anyway it's in the past.



amazinghl said:


>


Yepper, was just curious. Time for coffee. Gotta go drive soon, wind is howling though!


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, I was contacted by an agent from James River Insurance (Uber's insurance) and completed a statement. I expressed my concerns because I was already working with the other driver's insurance company but they assured me that it was just a formality. Didn't have any problems.
> 
> I had a police report stating that I was not at fault. I can't remember, were police involved in your case?


@Benjamin M.,

I called for police assistance right after being struck by the vehicle on the restaurant parking lot and an officer arrived about an hour later, but said that he was not filing a report because it happened on a private lot. If he did fill out a report, he certainly did not give it to me, and to my knowledge, my insurance company has not received one and the insurer of the vehicle that rear-ended me has not said anything about receiving one.

I will not allow Uber to fault me for something that I did not cause.

I don't know how Uber handles accidents involving Uber delivery drivers but my concern is that the company -being the cruel, callous psychopaths that they are - would want to make it all go away i.e. say it was my fault for being there in the first place.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Welcome back. While I wasn't officially in the correctional facility for that thread, I gave myself a time out after my flag. But I could only last a day because some responses on this forum are hilarious! And I need something to do as I wait for a ping.
> 
> I later learned how common it is on the forum with getting flagged. It's a rite of passage. If I'm flagged again and sent away from here, remember Invisible was here. ?


Thank you brother, this forum.has some addictive properties, I sent a sample to the lab for analysis ?? 
On a serious note, they are mostly our fellow drivers, our brothers and sisters. I thought about leaving too but then then I thought it would mean abandoning my fellow drivers, not that I make any meaningful contribution, but sometimes a few comforting words go a long way. Good to have you back and again in sorry you had to take some heat because of my post which I would do hundreds times over again. It's hard to shot me up. 
Drive safe and although you're invisible, I'm always on your side.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hmmm

Now I get an Uber email saying that "safety is one of their top priorities" and has suggestions about how to ensure safe rides. But I don't rideshare, I just deliver food. I received this email hours after my complaint was forwarded to a special department at Uber. They're evil. They are paying absolutely zero attention to what I have been telling them, and are already trying to spin it off as something entirely different than what my concerns actually are (which is Uber Eats not rideshare).

No doubt Uber is probably snooping on me at this very moment and are aware that I'm posting on Uber People dot net.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Thank you brother, this forum.has some addictive properties, I sent a sample to the lab for analysis ??
> On a serious note, they are mostly our fellow drivers, our brothers and sisters. I thought about leaving too but then then I thought it would mean abandoning my fellow drivers, not that I make any meaningful contribution,


I'm a woman?. There are many people on here, like you, who do have good posts and are considerate of others. So you do have meaningful contributions. No worries on that thread.

If I believe in something, I'll post it and state my views, even if it gets me in trouble. There are enough sheep in the world. I'm not one.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

OP make me brain hurt... punctuation... no good grammar... derp.

Also, Uber is not some Secret Service or Men in Black, they won't just "remove passengers". Guaranteed they were like "F*** this" and ordered another Uber. They probably did something illegal themselves and didn't want to get caught. The world may never know.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm a woman?. There are many people on here, like you, who do have good posts and are considerate of others. So you do have meaningful contributions. No worries on that thread.
> 
> If I believe in something, I'll post it and state my views, even if it gets me in trouble. There are enough sheep in the world. I'm not one.


My apologies ? Now I have even more respect for you. My beloved wife of over 20 years can tell you that I'm gender blind, race blind and against all and any unfair and unjust discrimination. And I specially respect the working women in ride-sharing business.

I'm still at odds with some of the mods here because they never answered my simple question. But I have great respect for Lissetti who defends us like a lioness. Her latest criticism of channel 13 in Seattle is testament to her strong character and I for one thank her for that.

So, again my invisible sister, I'm at your side wherever you are. Drive safe.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> OP make me brain hurt... punctuation... no good grammar... derp.
> 
> Also, Uber is not some Secret Service or Men in Black, they won't just "remove passengers". Guaranteed they were like "F*** this" and ordered another Uber. They probably did something illegal themselves and didn't want to get caught. The world may never know.


Absolutely. And I actually saw an episode of Live PD in which pax decided to just walk away from an accident, they didn't want to be burdened by it. The claim he made that it's illegal for a pax to leave an accident is completely false.

Anyway, dredging up old crap. Let it go, let it gooo ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Homi said:


> I was seriously injured and the other party's insurance was giving me a hard time so we were trying to locate the passenger to see what her injuries were so that I could have had my job fix know I had to refinance my house to pay for a $43,000 jaw surgery so when you get to that point I sure hope you don't have anything negative to say
> 
> Let's not forget it is against the law to remove passengers from Vehicles when there is injury


Sorry to hear of the accident.
Your insurance co ...you know the people you've been paying?
It's their "job" to resolve.

If pax texted/emailed there was an accident, Uber would dispatch a new driver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Sorry to hear of the accident.
> Your insurance co ...you know the people you've been paying?
> It's their "job" to resolve.
> 
> If pax texted/emailed there was an accident, Uber would dispatch a new driver.


Really a dead thread. Highly questionable and it sounds like it got some of us a slap on the wrist.


----------



## PilotInSac (Apr 14, 2019)

Homi said:


> .... first of all my attorney hired two private investigators to try to find them the only way I could have gotten that information was to actually Sue Uber for that information.....


I call BS, no lawyer would tell you that. All they have to do is SUBPEONA the records from uber. If they fail to turn them over, the judge then hauls them into court.


----------

